# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Corisco I [Θεμιστοκλής]

## avenger

Μήπως κανείς γνωρίζει κάτι για το "Θεμιστοκλής" (Ρίο-Αντίρριο, για πολλά χρόνια στη γραμμη αυτή) ???
Θυμάμαι πάντα ότι ξεχώριζε σχεδιαστικά...Πληροφορίες ευπρόσδεκτες!

----------


## a.molos

Ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ήταν μια κλασσική παντόφλα στο Ριο-Αντιριο, αλλά κάποια στιγμή μπηκε στο ναυπηγείο και φάρδυνε, μάκρυνε -για να χωρά περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα και κατέληξε σαν ξεχειλωμένη παντόφλα. Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ήταν απο τις ασχημες παρουσίες στο δίαυλο. Θα αναζητήσω φωτό και αν βρεθεί θα την ανεβάσω.

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ a.molos έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την παντόφλα.Ήταν σχεδιαστικά ξεχωριστή (ξεχειλωμένη)και αυτό οφείλεται σίγουρα σε αυτά που περιγράφεις. Το θυμάμαι αυτό το φέρρυ γιατί στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 70 αρχές ΄80 έπεσε με φόρα στην προβλήτα του Αντιρρίου και όπως ήταν φυσικό όλα τα αυτοκίνητα "φιλήθηκαν" μπρος-πίσω. Μάλιστα χτύπησε και το φορτηγό του πατέρα μου μπροστά στη μάσκα από το μπροστινό λεωφορείο.Δε θα πω βέβαια τι έγινε μετά μόνο που δεν φάγανε ζωντανό τον καπετάνιο.

----------


## fotismihos

Καλησπέρα σας,
λοιπόν όλα όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω σχετικά με "μεγάλωμα" του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ είναι αλήθειες. Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι οτί το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ είχε αποσυρθεί απο τη γραμμη ΡΙΟ-ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟ αρκετό διάστημα πριν γίνει η γέφυρα ( δε θυμάμαι έτος ). Γιά ένα διάστημα μετά είχα ακούσει ότι ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στα ΤΡΟΙΖΟΝΙΑ, ένα νησάκι κάπου μεταξύ Ναυπάκτου και Ιτέας. Από εκει και έπειτα δεν έχω ιδέα τι απέγινε και ειλικρινά αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## a.molos

Αν κρίνω και απο τη φωτογραφία που παραθέτω, το φέρυ δούλεψε καθόλη τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής της γέφυρας, καθώς τότε ξεκίνησαν και τα αμφίπλωρα στο δίαυλο. Για την παραμονήτου στα Τροιζόνια δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά αν ήταν για μεγάλο διάστημα θα το είχα δεί, καθώς περνούσα συχνά - πυκνά απο την περιοχή.

----------


## nautikos

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μετα τη μετασκευη του αλλαξε σε μεγαλο βαθμο η εξωτερικη του εμφανιση.

----------


## a.molos

Ψαξε,ψαξε να και η αρχική του  μορφή, πριν απο 37 χρόνια (απο διαφιμηστική καταχώρηση σε εφημερίδα το 1971). Αρα το πλοίο αποσύρθηκε λόγω 35ετίας πρό 3ετίας τουλάχιστον !

----------


## avenger

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ a.molos για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες και ασφαλώς όλους τους συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση που άνοιξα. Μπορώ να μάθω μάλλον για το τέλος του, έχω εντοπίσει τυχαία απόγονο των ιδιοκτητών. Μια πληροφορία μου λέει πως η παντόφλα αυτή ναυπηγήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο των Αφων Ζέρβα στο Πέραμα. Ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος γιατί δεν γνωρίζω ονόματα και πράγματα,απλά παραθέτω την πληροφορία. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Tsikalos

Το άλλαξαν πάρα πολύ με τη μετασκευή από κάτι συμπαθητικο έγινε μάλλον άσχημο...

----------


## a.molos

Ψαχνοντας το κουτί των αναμνήσεων, βρήκα αυτή την πολύ κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΕΟΥΣ (βεβαίως-βεβαίως :Smile:  ) απο την οποία φαίνεται καθαρά το μέγεθος της μετασκευής, αλλά και της προερχόμενης απο αυτή,  ασχήμη εικόνα που παρουσίαζε  ενα κλασσικό ελληνικό οχηματαγωγό ανοικτού τύπου.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Αvenger.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πραγματι φιλε μου το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ναυπηγηθηκε στα ναυπηγεια Ζερβα και ηταν στην αρχικη του μορφη πολυ ομορφο σκαρι. Ειχε δυο μηχανες  SKODA 1.700 ιπ. και επιανε ταχυτητα τοτε το 1968 14 μιλλια.Η αρχικη γραμμη που δρομολογηθηκε  το 1968 ηταν Ζακυνθος Κυλληνη την ιδια χρονολογια με το ΜΑΡΘΑ. Εμμεινε μεχρι το 1972 μεχρι που ηλθε στη γραμμη το κλειστο φερρυ ΑΙΓΕΥΣ, οποτε πηγε στη γραμμη Ριου- Αντιριου. Εμεινε αρκετο καιρο με την αρχικη του μορφη και μετα χαριν της χωρητικοτητας εγινε η γνωστη μετασκευη που χαλασε τις αρμονικες γραμμες που ειχε.
Τις τελέυταιες ημερες της καριερας του σε ενα ταξιδι που εκανα στο Ριο ερωτησα εαν εχει ακομα τις ιδιες μηχανες και μου απαντησαν θετικα, βεβαια ειχε χασει την αρχικη του ταχυτητα η δεν το ανοιγαν. Μεταξυ των πλοιοκτητων ηταν και καποιος Πατακας
απο την Ναυπακτο.
Στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης καπετανιος του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗ ηταν ο φιλος μου Γιαννης Γιατρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πραγματι φιλε μου το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ ναυπηγηθηκε στα ναυπηγεια _Ζερβα_ και ηταν στην αρχικη του μορφη πολυ ομορφο σκαρι. Ειχε δυο μηχανες  SKODA 1.700 ιπ. και επιανε ταχυτητα τοτε το 1968 14 μιλλια.Η αρχικη γραμμη που δρομολογηθηκε  το 1968 ηταν Ζακυνθος Κυλληνη την ιδια χρονολογια με το ΜΑΡΘΑ. Εμμεινε μεχρι το 1972 μεχρι που ηλθε στη γραμμη το κλειστο φερρυ ΑΙΓΕΥΣ, οποτε πηγε στη γραμμη Ριου- Αντιριου. Εμεινε αρκετο καιρο με την αρχικη του μορφη και μετα χαριν της χωρητικοτητας εγινε η γνωστη μετασκευη που χαλασε τις αρμονικες γραμμες που ειχε.


Να προσθέσουμε στα παραπάνω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία ότι το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2928_ και _IMO 6814219_.

Η -πράγματι άσχημη- μετασκευή του έγινε την άνοιξη του _1993_, ενώ μετά την συμπλήρωση 35ετίας συνέχισε για ακόμα ένα-δύο χρόνια στο Ρίο ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ. Διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Ιούνιο 2005_, με την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό. Συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δουλεύει ανάμεσα Καμερούν και Ισημερινής Γουινέας στη Δυτική Αφρική για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε με ποιό όνομα. Πιθανότατα ως _ELOBEY (??)_, μιας και με αυτό το όνομα έχουμε βρεί αρκετές παντόφλες μας στις ίδιες περιοχές (ELOBEY V-VI-VII-XI κλπ.)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θεμιστοκλης στο Ριο 

scans 2011 (2).jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε BEN BRUCE από τα φέρρυ εκείνης της περιόδου! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ και αν έχεις και άλλες καλοδεχούμενες!  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χάριν του _a.molos_ έχουμε δει το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ στην αρχική του μορφή _(εδώ)_, έτσι δηλαδή όπως κατασκευάστηκε και καθελκύστηκε.

Και πάλι δια χειρός του ιδίου _(εδώ)_ αλλά και του _BEN BRUCE_ _(εδώ)_ το έχουμε δει κατόπιν της μετασκευής του 1993 η οποία και το κατέστησε αγνώριστο και που μέχρι σήμερα πιστεύαμε ως μοναδική.

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν δια χειρός _Εμμανουήλ_ και σε μία _σπανιοτάτη_ (αν όχι μοναδική) φωτό στο Ρίο τον _Αύγουστο 1988_. Σε ενδιάμεση από την αρχική και την τελική του μορφή, πράγμα βεβαίως που αποδεικνύει ότι είχε δεχτεί δύο και όχι μία μετασκευές.

10-08-1988_Rio_Emmpapad_2.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ως _CORISCO I_ στο ομώνυμο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, τον Μάρτιο 2006.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_04.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ε ρε πως το καταντήσανε. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα. :Apologetic:

----------


## seajets

Δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέστε γι' αυτό. Όταν με το καλό βυθιστεί σε καμιά παραλία, θα ανελκυστεί και θα ξαναγίνει κουκλί! :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε μια βόλτα στο παρελθόν για να δούμε δύο σημαντικές -κατά την γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον- φωτό του πλοίου.

*Μάιος του 2005*, και το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα_, για να προετοιμαστεί για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι προς την δυτική Αφρική όπου έχει μόλις πουληθεί. Στην πρώτη φωτό, παρατηρούμε για πρώτη φορά (ή τουλάχιστον πρώτη φορά αναφερόμαστε σε αυτό) ότι στα ρέλια στην κόντρα γέφυρα υπήρχε ένα διακοσμητικό *Θ* (Θήτα), το οποίο φυσικά και συμβόλιζε το πρώτο γράμμα του ονόματος του.

from Savvas_05-2005_1.jpg

Το άκρως ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο είναι, ότι το ίδιο σχεδόν (για να μην πω ακριβώς) *Θ* υπήρχε και σε ένα άλλο γνωστό μας πλοίο, στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση, που συμβόλιζε επίσης το πρώτο γράμμα του ονόματος του. Και μιλάω βέβαια για το _ΘΑΣΟΣ μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ_. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κάποια τρομερή σύμπτωση, ούτε και για οποιαδήποτε σχέση ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία, πέραν του ότι πολύ απλά κατασκευάστηκαν στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο (Ζέρβα στο Πέραμα) και την ίδια ακριβώς χρονιά (1968).

Στην δεύτερη φωτό βλέπουμε σε εξέλιξη την κατασκευή ενίσχυσης στην πλώρη του πλοίου (κάτι σαν καμπούνι δηλαδή), το οποίο προφανώς ήταν απαραίτητο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι του πλοίου προς την Αφρική, και αφαιρέθηκε όταν κατέπλευσε στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα.

from Savvas_05-2005_2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θεμιστοκλης στο Ριο 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148292



Nα υπενθυμισω την ΥΠΕΡΣΠΑΝΙΑ φωτο που ειχα ανεβασει και να συμπληρωσω οτι η ληψη εγινε την Τσικνοπεμπτη του 2002 στο Ριο μετα απο ενα 3ημερο ship spotting στο Ριο και την Πατρα, ειχα φαει 10 36αρια καρουλια φιλμ τοτε για την Nikon F70

----------


## a.molos

Να καταθέσω και μία προσωπική μου διαπίστωση που έγινε στο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ πριν απο 15-17 χρόνια. Περιμένοντας να βγώ στην προκυμαία,τελευταία σειρά στο γκαράζ του πλοίου, διαπίστωσα κοιτώντας την χάλκινη καμπάνα που κρεμόταν πάνω απο μία πλαστική λέμβο (αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν για διάφορες εργασίες), οτι επάνω της είχε γραμμένο το όνoμα CITY of YORK !
 Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή ήθελα να έχω στα χέρια μου έναν κόφτη, ήταν με χοντρό σύρμα κρεμασμένη, αλλά τελικά πρυτάνευσε η λογική !
Το πώς βρέθηκε εκεί η καμπάνα, μόνο κάποιος του πληρώματος θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει !

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Υπαρχουν διαφορες απομιμμησεις ισως προκειται για κατι τετοιο. Εγω αγορασα απο το Εσσεν της Γερμανιας μια καμπανα που γραφει ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## nauxa

> οτι επάνω της είχε γραμμένο το όνoμα CITY of YORK


Του πληρωματος δεν ειμαι ουτε εχω σχεση με το πλοιο αλλα σκεψου οτι το City of York ειναι το πρωην ονομα του Med. Sky, το οποιο ειχε κατασχεθει στην Πατρα μετα το 1996 (κοντα και στο Ριο και στη χρονολογια που αναφερεις). Λογικα την καβατζωσανε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραπομπή στην _πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ_ από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, στην οποία βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ στο λιμάνι του νησιού.

----------

